# What the hay?



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

No discussion of the new Merlin Extralight?


----------



## oldroady (Jun 11, 2011)

I for one am pleased. Great history and level of workmanship being kept alive. Now my 3 Merlin's do not feel abandoned.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I've still got two Merlins. I ride one quite a bit and the older one stays at my son's home so I don't have to fly a bike there when visiting.
I couldn't justify selling the frame for what the market value was (at the time) and am really glad I kept it.


----------

